# Diy tweeter placement



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

Heres the latest thing ive done to my car!!! 

click me
http://www.kotseaudioclub.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=187465#187465


----------



## FocusInCali (Jul 3, 2005)

it asks for a username and password


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi guys Im about to share a DIy tweeter placement technique that was taught by my good friend Jiggs aka Jhermano of KAC

He listened to my car and did several tests. He adviced me to put my tweets on my pillar and angle each tweet. I asked him how Id be able to mount my morel tweets which is housed in a big enclosure.

THE SOLUTION

Materials:
Masking tape
3m double sided tape
electric tape
swiss knife
tape measure

and!!!!!!


WAllah!!! Selleys Knead it polymer repair system that you can buy in ace hardware for P199. THere are cheaper polymers but theyre out of stock already.


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

Procedure

1. cover my tweets with masking tape. Fully covered. My tweeter housings bottom is not flat so we just molded masking tape and contoured it.

2. cover the pillars with masking tape before positioning the tweeters and placing 

thats my girl checking if the positions are correct hehe


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

3. positioning of the tweeters entails the use of a tape measure in determining the exact measurements and where to place the tweets.

4. get half of polymer and mix it with your hands by massaging it with your fingers and palms until the 2 colors combined, producing a white gummy dough which has a foul odor. You only have more or less 5 mins to mix it as it hardens fast


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

5. Mold the polymer under the tweeters casing and place it in their respective positions on the pillars


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

5. After letting it harden, make an outline of the tweeter using a cutter or swiss army knife.

6. Pull the tweeter leaving a hole in the middle of the pillar covered with masking tape

7. peel off hardened mold from the tweets and take out masking tape 








** I already took out the masking tape and even the bottom of the tweeters were covered with masking tape for the mold not to stick and damage my tweets. Remember we are building a pod or platform for your tweeters.


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

This is how the platform looks like








8. After placing the double sided tape on the rough and smooth surface of the mold, attach the rough surface (covered with double sided tape) to the base of the tweeter and the smooth surface, also covered with tape to the desired position in the pillar which was previously marked and carefully place your tweets on the pillar.


----------



## alanranch (Feb 5, 2006)

Here is the finished product!!









Improvements
- Image more focused without time alignment and everything flat.
- Soundstage wider and bigger. Im getting the “ big picture”

Im am very happy with the outcome although image is centered its not as defined yet. So more tests and angling to come but for now Im gonna enjoy this one and do more tuning after a couple of weeks


----------

